# Migrants from Central America



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump needs to line up the military shoulder to shoulder. Load them on buses and take them back where they are coming from. Supposedly it is up to 7,000. Mexico says they will not force them to go back. :******:

But he is full of it if he thinks every Democrat is letting all these people come here. There is no proof of that at all. Another exaggeration. So what else is new? :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree that not all Dems want an open border. But some very vocal ones do.

I am all for LEGAL Immigration. I am also on board of they want to give all the DACA people a green card and give them X number of years to get full citizenship. But the only problem with that is the logistics nightmare and follow thru.

But this caravan stuff has to stop!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would be agreeing with you Chuck, but I keep reminding myself that pepole who come illegally are criminals. I just spent 14 hours transporting nine federal prisoners. I didn't look at what they were convicted for, but you don't go to Leavenworth for selling lemonaid without a license.

I doubt republicans are for illegal immigration, so that leaves who? Oh ya democrats.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Show me where Democrats are in favor of illegal immigration. Show me where we are not in favor of legal immigration. uke: uke:

Another unprovable Tiny Trump exaggeration and lie.....Middle Eastern criminals are mixed in. :eyeroll: Even Fox News has come out and says there is no evidence of this. That is by Sheppard Smith. Fox News anchor.

I can come up with accusations that aren't true either.....Like, wouldn't surprise me if Tiny Trump sent organizers down there to pay these people to come north to make it a campaign issue for Republicans. After all Tiny Trump is good at shady business dealings. oke: oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tiny Trump blames Democrats for open borders and not being able to change immigration laws. Guess who control both houses of Congress and the Presidency. Almost 2 years.....Tell me Tiny.....where are the Immigration laws. He can't even get his own party to pass them. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Interesting.....he is now in Texas campaigning for "Lying Ted Cruz." Remember.....Ted Cruz father linked to JFK assassination? Cruz reply....."Donald, your a sniveling coward." P.T. Barnum would be impressed. 'There's a sucker born every minute,"

And as for his accusations saying that Democrats are resorting to being a mob.....If I remember right at those rallies in North Carolina there was a whole bunch of guys carrying NAZI flags and wearing swastikas and red caps saying "Make America Great Again." Certainly not Democrats.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Democrats vote for sanctuary cities, sanctuary states, and campaign on eliminating ICE. The evidence is overwhelming. Democrats are counting on illegals as future voted. They are giving away this nation for their party power. Abortion and gay rights are more important than country.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry.....not true. Show me the bills in Congress where a vote was held to have Sanctuary Cities and States. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Do Republicans really believe that Democrats want lawless gangs roaming our cities???? Give me a break. uke: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I believe there was an effort to withhold funding to sanctuary cities. We have ads in North Dakota that Heidi voted against that. We have heard multiple democrats on tv call for an end to ICE. We also hear democrats make the claim "they just want a better life". That's what burgers want too. Drug dealers want to make money for a better life.

Democrats don't want gangs roaming the streets, but MS13 is here because of Democrat foolishness.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) described voting for Democrats as giving "leverage" to illegal aliens during a Wednesday press conference in El Paso, TX
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018 ... al-aliens/
> 
> ...


She is the Minority Leader and will be The Speaker of the House if the Dems take the midterms.

You may not want it, but the leaders of the Democratic Party want to destroy America as we know it.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^
THIS!!
Like it or not Ken, the dem leadership is going to destroy this country :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not going to happen. :eyeroll:

Even if Dems control Congress.....The Walking Dead will still be in the White House for 2 more years.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see Heidi sold out over 100 victims just like Pelosi sold out Ford. She is toast come November.

The pro illegal immigrant stand of the democrats is not disputable. The evidence is overwhelming and it may cost them the election. I think it was 1987 they agreed to a border wall if Regan would give citizenship to the illegals at that time. They were given citizenship and the democrats reneged on their agreement. The evidence is overwhelming.

Just off the top of my head:
1 dems voted to fund sanctuary cities
2 democrats are against the border wall
3 democrats are for citizenship for DACA

I have not had my caffeine yet so I know I am missing more than I listed. Feel free to start with number 4 and continue.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

*Dem's who have publicly said they want to abolish ICE:*
Warren
gillarbrand
Pocan
Nixon
Bryce
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news ... bolish-ice

*Mob like behavior....*
Senator McCarthy office attacked by rocks.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP

A "republican Club" vandalized
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politic ... story.html

Let alone all the restaurant confrontations.... Cruz, McConnel, Sarah Sanders, etc.

I can also show where Dem leaders are calling for things like "at all costs", "get in their faces", etc.
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/ex-cli ... -in-public

*Sanctuary Cities.....*
Back in 2008 all the Dem's voted to fund sanctuary cities (list below) this is what is in court now with Trumps executive order to defund them federally. It is what is stalled out and is getting fought tooth and nail. 
http://www.ontheissues.org/SenateVote/Party_08-S069.htm

I might add that Ken I could possibly agree with you that this "caravan" could be a political ploy by either side.

But you say no proof ISIS are in caravan.... correct. BUT u cant be sure....
"100 ISIS Terrorists Caught in Guatemala as Central American Caravan Heads to U.S."

https://www.judicialwatch.org/blog/2018 ... o-u-s/amp/


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....as I said in my first post.....send the military to the border if that what it takes. BUT I am also saying that Trump says non stop lies. pretty much every speech he is making like the caravan has Mideast terrorists. There is no proof of that. He lies about every crowd size.

I am also saying that Democrats aren't the only ones with this mob thing. Republican mobs in North Carolina with skin heads and swastikas are mobs also. Same thing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken.... agreed about military and also about how nobody knows what demographic is in the "caravan"... could all be church going, tax paying, perfect citizens which are coming to the border to seek "legal immigration"... nobody knows.

But the one difference is in NC it was at a rally. They didn't seek out representatives at dinner, their offices, etc.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tiny Trump must have read what I said here. I said tongue in cheek that Republicans were paying this caravan to make it political. Last night he said the Democrats had something to do with it. He will say ANYTHING including out and out lies. Of course he was cheered by the ultra right fanatics at the pep rally for Cruz. uke: uke: uke:

I guess Cruz lied also when he called Trump a sniveling coward.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Caravan was organized by the same guy who organized the last one. I don't know his political affiliation, but he is connected to guys like Soros.

It was interesting that a lady holding up her child and stroller was noticed by someone that the stroller was a $350 stroller and she recognized the make. What poor person can afford a $350 stroller? My wife and I could not when we had kids. Not even close.

I agree that groups like skinheads are radical. I wouldn't call them republican. I think they hate conservatives and liberals alike. They are anarchists the same as Antifa, but with opposite objectives. The problem is more mainstream liberals are thinking like Antifa, while skinheads are in a decline.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nazis are far right. Just like communists are far left. It is what it is. And Tiny Trump is an out and out liar.

Word now is that there is another caravan starting up in El Salvador. He better stop this one or it will never end. That is 1 of the things I agree with.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the guy who organized this is Fontero. I forget his first name. He says we Americans are greedy because we have so much and don't want to share. No, we work hard. Who is more greedy those who want to keep what they earn, or those who want what others have earned?

Ken check into Nazi more, they were socialists. Not even close to right.

From Wikiledia:


> The National Socialist German Workers' Party


 Wikipedia being biased like Google will call socialist Germany far right, but no form of socialism is right in the conservative sense.

Vic President Pence spoke with the president of Hondoras who told him the caravan is being organized by left groups and Venezuela.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No, the name Socialist means nothing.

Heck Kim II Sung calls his home the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea. Does anyone really believe it is a Democracy?

China is the Republic of China......it is communist.....not a Republic. Those are only 2 examples. So calling Germany a socialist government means nothing. Nazis are on the far right. Communists are socialist on the far left. They are exact opposites. That's why they helped opposite sides in the Spanish Civil war before WW II.

This is from Wikipedia......National Socialism (German: Nationalsozialismus), more commonly known as Nazism is the .... The Nazis, the far-right monarchists,

Why do you think those skin head Nazis support Trump? Both are on the right.

Here's how your far right Nazis feel about Kavanaugh on the Supreme Court....

"To neo-Nazi-in-hiding Andrew Anglin, the elevation of Brett Kavanaugh to the U.S. Supreme Court is a milestone, one that he hopes will result in an end to women's rights across the country." That's the kind of guy over there on the Republican far right. Opposite the Bernie Sanders flock.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I read wikipedia and thought they defined them as far right fascist.

You are right about the neo Nazi. They are bat crap crazy. I guess I know how I think and how they think and I can't imagine how anyone on the right can let their mind deteriorate to that extent. I suppose as a liberal you have the same problem comprehending communism being on your end of the spectrum.

Left or right I sure appreciate your view of this caravan headed at us. I sure wish that wall was up already.

Edit: I wish the wall was up, with a 100 yard mine field on our side and then a second wall.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup.....Trump has to stop this caravan or there will be many more. I don't appreciate him using all this fear crap though. Not just on the caravan. But on Medical insurance and saying if Dem win.......it will be a disaster. Nationalism is a load of crap. If he would just do what is right and stopped lying about everything.

I agree with him on several things....immigration,second amendment rights with a few changes and personally I am against abortion.

I just can't figure out why immigration laws haven't been changed. Republicans control all facets of national government. What are they waiting for? Then him blaming the Democrats for it is ridiculous. But then maybe it's on purpose so he can use the fear message as campaign strategy. In my mind Republicans should have chosen one of there other candidates instead of him. I still think Kasick would have made a much better president.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I agree with him on several things....immigration,second amendment rights with a few changes and personally I am against abortion.


 I think you may be more conservative than the majority of republicans in Washington. :beer:

90% or the republicans are liberal not conservative. That's why so many hate trump. They and the democrats along with CNN are part of the deep state. The far right republicans in Washington are simply conservative. The rest of the republican party are liberal, and the democrats are all radical left. The last democrat with two firing synapse was that old southern boy and I can't even remember his name.



> I just can't figure out why immigration laws haven't been changed. Republicans control all facets of national government. What are they waiting for?


 That's true. I think they have to many close friends in the democrat party. Of course the democrats have done nothing. They say they are for the poor and they were in power for what 40 years and the poor were still poor. It is indeed time for the republicans to put up or get out. I will say the difference between the democrats and the republicans is the republicans are gutless while the democrats fight like mad dogs.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can we talk about mobs again? How about the mob of one? Bombs were sent to 7 Democrats. Now who would do that ? With Tiny Trump calling all Democrats names and threatening that Democrats would be the end of our country.. Is it coincidence that none were sent to Republicans? I think not.Trump needs to change his ways, act more presidential quit lying, and shut his big mouth.I hope they catch the guy or girl and string them up. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

conspiracy theory is dems sent them to drum up sympathy and deflect from all their hate rhetoric.  Funny how none exploded and officials have been quoted as saying they were not meant to explode :eyeroll: 
Tin foil regards.... :crybaby:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

speckline said:


> conspiracy theory is dems sent them to drum up sympathy and deflect from all their hate rhetoric.  Funny how none exploded and officials have been quoted as saying they were not meant to explode :eyeroll:
> Tin foil regards.... :crybaby:


OK.....I guess the threat isn't enough.

So Speck.....from now on we should not take bomb threats seriously. No more emptying schools when they get bomb threats. After all they are probably just tinfoil. I can only hope you are in the next building when they don't take it seriously. Right???

Believe me as a school teacher.....we couldn't get out the door fast enough. Evidently you have never been in a building where a bomb threat was called in.

After all, they might be sent to drum up sympathy and deflect some hate rhetoric. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

speckline said:


> conspiracy theory is dems sent them to drum up sympathy and deflect from all their hate rhetoric.  Funny how none exploded and officials have been quoted as saying they were not meant to explode :eyeroll:
> Tin foil regards.... :crybaby:


 The republicans have been doing nothing violent. The left has gone violent. One republican was shot playing ball last year. For those who care to think ----- if the bombs had gone off I would have wondered. Since they were not meant to go off --- well it doesn't take a genius to figure out they were doing exactly what you stated speckline. Taking it serious and suspecting who is behind it is two different things. Without detonation it points the fingers to a left political ploy. 
They say Trump needs to stop the rhetoric. All he is doing is telling it the way it is. Hillary on the other hand threatened there would be no civility until democrats take control again. A number of democrats have called for confrontation (harassment) in restaurants , gas stations, anywhere they find republicans. The left has gone radical. They will not rest until they replace normalcy with immorality and abnormality.



> Believe me as a school teacher.....


 I took a security class last year. It happens about three times as often in churches. We don't hear much about it because the media don't much care about dead Christians unless they are a minority Christian.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Can we talk about mobs again? How about the mob of one? Bombs were sent to 7 Democrats. Now who would do that ? With Tiny Trump calling all Democrats names and threatening that Democrats would be the end of our country.. Is it coincidence that none were sent to Republicans? I think not.Trump needs to change his ways, act more presidential quit lying, and shut his big mouth.I hope they catch the guy or girl and string them up. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Nope, weren't sent to republicans, they got packages containing ricin a few weeks ago. But your liberal media didn't say much about that, did they.

The Democrats are the ones that need to change their ways. The majority of American people do not want a socialist state, but the Dems in Washington keep trying to shove it down our throats.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

KEN W said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> > conspiracy theory is dems sent them to drum up sympathy and deflect from all their hate rhetoric.  Funny how none exploded and officials have been quoted as saying they were not meant to explode :eyeroll:
> ...


Really Ken! 
I opened the statement with conspiracy theory, guess your mangina is aching today and you didn't see that!
Take a midol and have a great night!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e telling me you really don't care that bomb threats were sent to DEMOCRATS. I have been in buildings with bomb threats. I have seen police with bomb smelling dogs going up and down the hallways.I wouldn't wish that on Republicans or Democrats. Since we all know what Midol is for....you can take a Midol and have a good night.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I care. I care because it's a hoax that will work with those so partisan blind that they will give it no real thought. I have zero doubt this is liberals trying to play victim and our press will eat it up. The left is violent and deceiving.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Where did I EVER say I didn't care about bomb threats??
Typical liberal falsehood statement! Read into a statement and call it fact.
Whether it was a lone crazy of any political persuasion or if it was a deliberate attempt at a false flag operation, it's a tragic statement on the condition of politics in the U. S.
You will note that Republicans have been and will continue to condemn this act. Contrast this to the other party's hesitation to speak up against documented violence by their supporters toward Republicans. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

From Drudge: AP-NORC Poll: Most Americans see a sharply divided nation

Thanks to Obama. He worked at creating a racial and political divide while undermining the United States. His agenda was to destroy us. Are we really a UNITED states or in name only? California is a land of perverts, and they have enough electoral votes to force their will upon states that still have some morality. Perhaps everyone forgets a California paper that published the low incidence of HIV in North Dakota so it was a safe place to move to.



> You will note that Republicans have been and will continue to condemn this act. Contrast this to the other party's hesitation to speak up against documented violence by their supporters toward Republicans.


 Exactly right spec. They have been calling for low violence and it is backfiring. Now they want to play victim.

Reality after thinking hard about these bombs. I would give it a 70/30 percent. I firmly believe there is a chance a radical conservative could have done this, but considering the liberal rhetoric its far more likely it's a liberal trying for sympathy for liberal thinking people. The big difference in conservative an liberal in this situation is this: the liberals all think conservatives would do this and blame the president. When that guy walked onto the ball field and asked "are you republicans" and when they said yes started shooting. We never heard conservatives blame all liberals or the president. There is very little integrity left in American politics, but the slight amount that exists 95% is on the conservative side. With Maxine Waters and her ilk calling for confrontation I am beginning to see the liberal side as purely evil. The certainly are anti God throwing prayer and the ten commandments out of public places. Of course they do it under the false pretense of separation of church and state. Liberal supreme court justices fabricated that. Read the 14th amendment and see if you can find any such thing. They say that's where they found it. All the constitution says is that "congress shall not ". In other words states constitutionally have the right to display religious statues, documents etc. People, even public employees have the right to wear religious symbols Christian or otherwise. But the perverted liberals can't stand anything that represents morality.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am at the point of a wait and see on the bombing subject. Let the feds, police, etc do their job.

1. There is not enough info is out yet and everyone has watched too much CSI and other crime shows to always think conspiracy!
2. They need to catch these people because if they don't it will continue to happen to both parties!!!
3. All Reps have come out and stated things against this (But like mentioned I haven't heard of dem's coming out with the Ricin)

This is a very sad state our nation has come too. The violence, rhetoric, confrontation, etc. Many people fear having a civil discussion about politics because.... well you can't have civil discussion anymore. People get all blown out of whack and get angry. Nobody can do a point/counter point anymore. It is very very very sad. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman:


> I would give it a 70/30 percent.


Chuck:


> I am at the point of a wait and see on the bombing subject. Let the feds, police, etc do their job.


I guess I am there too. I can't remember what political persuasion the Unibomber was only that he was a nut job. Since then I drove by where he lived like a hermit.

Chuck:


> But like mentioned I haven't heard of dem's coming out with the Racin


I think that's what makes me angry. The republicans come out and voice their disgust with this sort of action. The democrats don't. It's as if they approve it. Or they will blame the republicans on making someone angry enough to do that. It's always someone else fault. Trump made them do it. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Many people fear having a civil discussion about politics because.... well you can't have civil discussion anymore.


Your right and I need to tell Ken that although he identifies as democrat I see many of the same values we conservatives have. It's a bit confusing to me, but then I have relatives just like that. Perhaps it's because North Dakota born democrats are more conservative than many Washington republicans. I actually dislike both parties, I just dislike the democrat party more. Perverts and money worshipers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> MSNBC Suggests Mail Bomb Suspect Reads Drudge Report & Fox News


 Hmmmm glad I backed off from being to certain because I wouldn't want to look like these guys oooooor the ones sure that Kavanaugh was guilty. They sure would like to shut down the Drudge Report.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump considering an executive order to issue a ban on asylum seekers from central American countries similar to ban on certain Muslim countries. Also getting Defense Dept. to send 800 or more troops to the border to help border patrol. About time. The caravan continues to head north. So what will happen when they get here?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So what will happen when they get here?


 One thing for sure. Blood sucking attorneys will be at the border waiting to take taxpayer money to support these people in violating our sovereignty. I think things will have to get rough before this stops. If you tried this in many other countries you would be shot at the border. I wasn't kidding when I said to fences with 100 yards of mine field. This would be a passive system not like shooting someone. If they get hurt it would be by their doing not ours. Strictly defensive. From reports of people with the caravan it sounds like they start out on their trek talking about jobs, but then have been coached by American activists in Mexico to ask for asylum.

A nation like ours can be defeated by an invasion of voters with no need for weapons.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Not going to happen. :eyeroll:
> 
> Even if Dems control Congress.....The *TRUMP TRAIN* will still be in the White House for *6* more years.


Fixed it for you. 

There is not a lot that you and I agree on, but it seems we are in agreement on this caravan issue.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They caught the would be bomber. CNN reports him as a white, male, make America Great Again supporter. A UK news outlet says he is a native American. Further he is a member of the Green Party. That's confusing. How can you have a Green Party member supporting Trump? Where is this rabbit trail going to lead?


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

My guess is to the foxes den.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I saw his arrested record.... or what has been posted online. Who knows if it is correct or not. Still way too soon to know anything about this guy. All we know is he is a nut job... no matter what political party he is affiliated with.



> 91- Theft
> 94- Domestic Violence
> 03- Bomb threat
> 04- Illegal ID
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now they say he lived in his van next to a river. Some people took photos before the FIB put a tarp over his van. Odd that his van is covered in posters, but they say none are faded. In other words only recently applied. I was listening to talk radio and they ate puzzled that his van didn't have any vandalism and he was in a very liberal neighborhood. I think there are still many questions and worry we may never get the truth.

The mainstream media is not talking about the caravan at all. They are blaming Trump for the bombing, but taking no responsibility for their rhetoric getting republicans shot while playing ball or the mailed risin.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We knew the media would try blame Trump for the faux bombs. So are the real deaths at the Jewish synogoge Hillary's fault or some other democrat?


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

They are the result of the NRA gun loving right and thus Trump. Hugh eyeroll.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They say the would be bomber was a registered republican. I for one would like to see what he was registered as two or three years ago. I know there are crazies on both sides and I am inclined to think this guy was a radical right, but I also know some of the radical left have brains enough to plan far in advance. The synagogue shooter is a Trump hater, but the news script still blames Trump. The drudge report says the people who dislike both sides may decide the upcoming election. Hey, that's me.  http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-p ... story.html


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am chalking up the "bomber" to just being a nut bag. I could care less what his "political" leanings are. he is a nut bag. Just like the guy who shot up the softball game yelling "this is for health care". it came out he was a Bernie supporter.... but he was just a nut bag... period!

It is so sad how the media is trying to put a political spin on this. It is just a nut bag period!!

Now some things that need to happen....
1. Media (both sides) stop polarizing everything as an us vs them. Also some outlets... STOP BLAMING THE PRESIDENT for anything and everything.
2. President.... Stop tweeting "fake news".... if you want to do it put in what is "fake". Call them out on an exact thing.
3. People need to just relax a little and see all of this is such bad hatred on all sides of the political spectrum.

Now u see how they are trying to blame trump for the synagogue.... I love how they are saying "trump is a Nazi and antisemetic". Lets look at what trump has done... Moved the embassy, Has jewish relatives, cancelled the Iran deal, etc. Does that sounds like an anti-Semite?

Also the news is saying Trump isn't welcomed at the synagogue.... "Rabbi Jeffery Myers of the Tree of Life Synagogue asked this AM on CNN if Trump is welcome to visit the site of the massacre: "The President of the United States is always welcome. I'm a citizen. He's my president. He is certainly welcome.""..... HMMMMMMM.... CNN come on now.

So now: "HORRIBLE: Media, Leftists Blame Jewish Conservatives, Trump Supporters For Pittsburgh Shooting"
https://www.dailywire.com/news/37686/ho ... =dwtwitter

and "Protesters Interrupt Moment of Silence for Pittsburgh Synagogue Victims at Blackburn Rally"
http://insider.foxnews.com/2018/10/29/p ... burn-rally

This stuff is sad and everyone should be denouncing it! They are all just nut bags doing these things!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I am chalking up the "bomber" to just being a nut bag. I could care less what his "political" leanings are. he is a nut bag. Just like the guy who shot up the softball game yelling "this is for health care". it came out he was a Bernie supporter.... but he was just a nut bag... period!


 Exactly. Now if we can convince the left of that. I keep throwing it out there in hopes of those who agree with the left see how ridiculous it is.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Now a second caravan is starting. If the first one gets through you can expect more to follow. Which is why they must be stopped. Communities along the border do not have the resources to handle such an influx. we will end up with refugee and tent cities all at the taxpayers expense and these small towns will be raped of whatever resources they have.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mexico offered them asylum, but they turned it down and said "we want America". You don't need nuclear weapons to bring America to it's knees, you just need a dozen unarmed invasions. We need to get serious about stopping these people at the border. I think it's going to take force. Have the people in the nation become to pansy to do that?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They don't want asylum, if they did they would take it no matter where it was. They want all the free **** Democrats are offering.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I recently saw Trump yelling he is a Nationalist. So what is Nationalism. I looked it up. Here is the political definition.....

Nationalism...... noun....... Devotion, especially excessive or undiscriminating devotion to the interests or culture of a particular nation-state.

Example from the definition...... It was a key factor in the Holocaust perpetrated by Nazi Germany, and the establishment of the Confederate States of America whose stated objective was the preservation of white supremacy. More recently, nationalism became an important driver of the controversial annexation of Crimea by Russia.

Yup.....that sounds like Trump.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

5200 military being sent to the border this week. That is about the only thing he has done that I agree with. Not sure how much good it will do. Because of the Posse Comitatus law they cannot stop or arrest someone within our borders. They can only assist.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have actually found something else I agree with Trump.....

He is looking to challenge birthright citizenship which is guaranteed by the constitution"s 14 Amendment.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

I think his 14th ad, talk is just to stoke the fire. I think he wants congress to do their jobs and come up with an immigration plan that would work for all. IE: his stupid wall idea, DACA, and new policies for incoming immigration. Not Caravan stuff.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I recently saw Trump yelling he is a Nationalist. So what is Nationalism. I looked it up. Here is the political definition.....
> 
> Nationalism...... noun....... Devotion, especially excessive or undiscriminating devotion to the interests or culture of a particular nation-state.


You missed the interview where he was asked what a nationalist was. He said it was someone who put their country first. That falls in line with his America first. For people who disagree I might ask what other country should our president put before the country that elected him? Would it be ok if he said America second? How about third? oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Obviously you skimmed right over the words.....excessive or undiscriminating. That's Trump exactly. Everything is extreme. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> undiscriminating


 Wait a minute, aren't democrats always bashing discrimination? I'm confused. :homer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You may be.....that's why I'm straightening you out......Trump the nationalist is excessive and undiscriminating. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Patriotic, nationalist, all the same. The whine about nationalist is simply the latest talking point. When reason fails call names.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No one is whining about being a Nationalist except Tiny Trump. Evidently you didn't see Tiny Trump spouting off about being a Nationalist over and over again at his rallies.

Your'e kidding right??? No one else is calling anyone names? Trump leads the WORLD in name calling. You are 100% correct about Trump, "when reason fails, call names."

Just a few. And I'm sure I have missed a few some.....

Lying Ted
Rocket Man
Little Marco.
Crooked Hillary


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see Nancy Pelosi said once they take the congress back they will tone down the rhetoric. In other words she knows they are not currently civil. Liberals always like that word rhetoric when someone says something they don't like. I'm surprised Pelosi admitted they are doing that.

https://news.grabien.com/story-nancy-pe ... te-calming

From the news I listen to it sounds touch and go for many of the races. I think either side sure of a win are simply whistling past the graveyard. About the only real sure thing right now is Heidi loosing. But then who knows she may have some dirty tricks up her sleeve.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You seem not to have seen any Kramer ads. Sleezy????? you bet. oke:

This election will be a nail biter. And will be decided long after I go to bed next Tuesday. Might even go into Wednesday. This election will be for or against Trump. Even if his name is not on the ballot. He is spouting off about it being on the ballot. Of course if Republicans lose.....it won't be his fault. He will find a way to blame someone else. Nothing scratches the "Teflon Don."

I think Democrats will take control of the House. Republicans will remain in control of the Senate.How will that change things?

Trump will not push through his initiatives and will finally have to compromise with Democrats. BUT Republicans will control Judgeship appointments. Supreme Court could really go Conservative for a long time.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

KEN W said:


> BUT Republicans will control Judgeship appointments. Supreme Court could really go Conservative for a long time.


And herein is the main reason America voted him in!! :rock: 
Crooked Hillary and the Clinton Killing Machine would have finished what obongo started and finished destroying this country. :withstupid:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump now could be sending up to 15,000 troops to the border. Will they make a difference? Time will tell. Right now this basically is nothing but a political ploy for the mid terms.Republicans have had almost 2 years to make changes in the immigration laws and haven't done a thing about them. But according to Trump it is the Democrats fault. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree it is a political ploy with the send of troops.

But you can blame both parties for nothing getting done. The Dem's shoot everything down because he is asking for a "wall". I believe we talked about this before and he caved in on many demands by the Dem's.... yet all he wanted in return was the "wall". They still said NO! Just like some of the Dem's grandstand and dont show up to meetings to discuss policy.... Shummer, Pelosi, etc all have done this. So it isn't 100% accuract to not say it is the Dem's fault.

So yes it is both parties fault for nothing getting done.

Also you never answered my question about your stat's of the 82% tax credits stuff to the 1%.... is that including the corp tax cuts? Or is it the talking point BS that would happen in 2025 if Congress doesn't re-up the tax law? I am seriously curious? Because all i can dig up is the BS talking points of the 2025 about those figures. I want to know if it is something new.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck....do immigration laws require more than a 50-50 vote in the Senate????Republicans have the majority in all Federal government. So why haven't they passed immigration laws. How can Democrats shoot down anything when Republicans can pass any law they want with a simple majority and Trump's signature? :huh: :huh:

Of course they will be S.O.L. after next Tuesday and the Blue tsunami.

I do not know what the 83% includes. Article just says 83% of the tax cuts went to the richest 1%.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics ... icy-center

http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/08/ ... ssive.html

Here is a paragraph from that second article.....and we wonder why Trump's rich friends are all smiling. And the rest of us should be frowning???

"Nearly a year later, Donald Trump's experiment with supply-side economics confirmed the results of prior trials: Turns out, giving large tax cuts to the wealthy makes the rich richer, the government poorer, and ordinary Americans more or less unaffected (unless/until the lost revenue is recouped in cuts to social spending or public investment)."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trumps approval rate has dropped to 40%. Predictions are Democrats will gain 30-40 seats in the House. The greatest majority of seats that are to close to call are owned by Republicans. Record numbers of early voting. 24 million votes cast already. The entire 2014 early vote was only 21 million. And there is still 5 days to go.

Here comes the BLUE TSUNAMI. :beer: :beer:

Plainsman.....I am ordering an immediate evacuation. This will be a category 5 wave. Pack up your family and head for higher ground. k: k:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman.....I am ordering an immediate evacuation. This will be a category 5 wave. Pack up your family and head for higher ground. k: k:


 Saaaaay what elevation is your house??? :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm on the east side of the Red now. This is basically Blue here. You are on the wrong side. Do you have any anthills close by? :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good thinking, I'm sure the blue ripple wouldn't swamp an ant hill. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken.... that 83% is the same talking points and the need to extend or make perm tax cuts for everyone else. Yes the 1% is set in stone but the rest expire in 2025. So again it is up to the elected officials.

And those two articles.... Look where they come from. It is like if you only got your news from Fox! It isn't even close to being a "unbiased".

And I have my life jacket and boat ready for the "wave" to come... :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That boat can take us down the Red River to Socialist Canada. Wouldn't you guys love living there? The hunting there is awesome if we would be residents.

We have been going up there waterfowl hunting for 27 years. It is awesome and the local people are great. They hunt moose,elk, and deer while we are up there. I would love to have the opportunities they have. BUT wife would probably divorce me if I wanted to move up there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What are moderate white people saying about these migrants?

We are at capacity. We cannot absorb these people anymore.
We have to build tent cities which we can't afford.
We don't want to separate families.
We don't want to be cruel
We really don't want to deploy the military for hundreds of millions of dollars

BUT at the same time we have to seal the borders because we can't absorb all these people.
If we don't, this will only be the beginning of these caravans coming from down there.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The democratic politicians only look at today, Seems they have no foresight. While the immigrants may vote for them now the socialist party is starting to rear its head and at some point will start pulling immigrant votes and those of the far left. And when it gets strong enough we may see a three party system which will weakened democratic party, who will be battling the parties on both sides. They may be orchestrating their own downfall buy supporting illegals.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> We have been going up there waterfowl hunting for 27 years. It is awesome and the local people are great. They hunt moose,elk, and deer while we are up there. I would love to have the opportunities they have. BUT wife would probably divorce me if I wanted to move up there.


You are correct on all aspects of this. I haven't hunted waterfowl up there in about 7 years but those were amazing trips when I did it for 10+ years. Want to go back but darn work keeps me around here...plus buck fever... HAHA.



> We are at capacity. We cannot absorb these people anymore.
> We have to build tent cities which we can't afford.
> We don't want to separate families.
> We don't want to be cruel
> We really don't want to deploy the military for hundreds of millions of dollars


You are correct on all of this. The problem I see is too many bleeding hearts. I do feel compassion for them.... but we have our own poverty problems that we are not addressing. Just look at SF, Seattle, or any other major city. (also please nobody go off on those two are Dem run cities the problem is wide spread).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> also please nobody go off on those two are Dem run cities the problem is wide spread


 :rollin: I can't help myself. It's wide spread alright, but odd, it would appear it's restricted mostly to democrat run cities. Also the same cities have the strictest gun control. Hmmmm how can that be they also have the highest murder rates. Hmmmm I'm so confused. Not. :rollin:

OK got that out of my system. So like you chuck I agree with Ken on all those points --- on that last post.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I wonder how long it would take for the Dems to shut this down if we started building tent cities for these "refuges" in the back yards of say Pelosi, Waters, Schumer as well as on the estates of some of these ultra liberal entertainers in Cali. we have eminent domain, lets use it for this. ( Yes, this is sarcasm, or maybe wishful thinking. 8) )


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hunt...

It was funny I watched a youtube vid of a guy interviewing or reporting on the caravan. Then I think it was Tucker asked him how many of these "refugees" would he help put up into hotels or even invite to his home. The never answered the questions and just kept giving a run around. Also Tucker made the point to mention how wealthy this guy was and had the means to help some of these people.....

I find it hilarious. Because if they did care they would help these people with housing once they got to the border. If they did care about laws they would help them get legal immigration or asylum and help them with housing and food while they waited. But yet you don't hear anyone (from both sides) saying anything like that. It just shows you how it is all a ploy on both ends.

It is also funny that when they first reported this "caravan" and how they were walking 30 miles a day and what not. But now they are close to the border right at election. When before that at the speed and time frame it would have gotten them to the border more around thanksgiving or dec.

Then wont even bring up the Beto campaign and what not sending money to the Caravan.... which don't know if legal or not. All is very interesting what will come of it or if all of the info is correct.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....I don't think they are close to the border yet. They haven't even reached Mexico City yet. They are still weeks away from the closest border in Texas. Where did you see that they would arrive on election day? Maybe if Trump and the Republicans send a whole lot of buses down there to get them up here on election day so Trump can keep up his mindless ranting about it.

I haven't seen any reports about Beto funding this caravan other than out of Ted Cruz's mouth. Typical Trumpian barrage of exaggerations.....
1.make it up
2.throw it at the wall
3.see if it sticks.
4.if not, keep throwing until it does or we get numb
5.like this one.....Dems want people to "Pour into this Country" :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
6.under Dems, we'd be "overrun" by Caravans :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was mistaken.... or read wrong info. I saw on Saturday that they were close to Mexico City. So again false info to make it a political ploy!

The Beto was all over Twitter (which take it for a grain of salt) and also had some publications.

But it mainly stated that someone in his "Campagin" did it. So they are investigation if it was finance money or not. Again all that would boil down to is a fine. Just like what happened to Obama....and what could happen to Trump if they find anything.


----------

